# Where does the cat go... (Country Flame S-6, S-I)



## bldr (Nov 18, 2016)

I recently purchased a house that has a Country Flame S-6, S-I wood burning insert. I was able to confirm with my local air quality board that the insert is approved to burn, so I would like to start using it as my other choice is my electric furnace and I have a good source for oak and madrone to burn.

After doing a bunch of reading I figured I should check the catalytic combuster to see if it needed to be replaced and much to my surprise the insert has no cat installed.

Inside the firebox there was a steel plate held on with 4 bolts, when I remove that plate there is a hole and the bypass rod runs through there as well. I assume the catalyst goes in the hole, but I don't quite understand how it stays in place, and if it is resting on the plate how do the flue gases flow through?  On newer stoves it looks like there is a solid plate, but above that a round cat holder (Country Flame O2) then the cat.

Before I go and buy a new cat, I wanted to confirm where it goes and make sure no other pieces are missing to the stove.

To that end I would be most appreciative of anyone that has a manual, diagram, experience, etc. that could help me understand what I need to do in order to have the stove setup correctly.

Thanks,
-J


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!  Seems to be difficult to get these old manuals.  American Energy Systems bought the company who produced Country Flame but they do not seem to have any of the actual old manuals.  The only manual that I have found may give you some clues... page 65 has a round version of the cat.  Hope this helps.  If you do find the appropriate manual, please post a pdf here!
http://www.americanenergysystems.com/Stock/LibraryFiles/CatalyticV72rev15-26-091.pdf


----------



## bldr (Nov 22, 2016)

That is the manual that makes me question what I found in my insert and my sanity! If I ever find a relevant annual I will certainly share.

I presume that the hole in the top of the firebox is for a cat, but the flat square plate with the notch cut out of it confuses me.

Did people ever convert back or run catalytic stoves without the catalyst in them? It almost seems like this insert was used as a non-catalytic stove. The stove is kinda dirty inside so maybe the previous homeowners were doing something weird?

In the absence of a better plan I think I will order up the cat, holder, and deflector shield for an O2 and see if it all fits. With a baby due in a couple of weeks I don't think I will get away with keeping the house at 64F all winter, and I suspect I'll go broke if there is nothing to help out the electric furnace.







I am certainly no expert but the model, hole, and bypass rod all seem to say catalytic stove.




For the life of me I don't understand why this plate was mounted tight to the bottom of the hole. Unless it was there so it could run without a catalyst.




Also I am not certain, but I believe that is a layer of cat litter coverihg the firebricks.

Of course after seeing how some of the electrical was done on this house I should probably stop being surprised by 'quirks'.


----------



## Lake Girl (Nov 22, 2016)

bldr said:


> With a baby due in a couple of weeks


Don't get to lose your sanity until the new baby arrives ... all bets are off then!  Congrats!

Hope you get the stove figured out without too much grief.  You might be right on the plate ... there to run without the cat.  Hopefully begreen, Brother Bart or one of the other wood burners shows up to give you there take.  If not, PM one of them...


----------



## begreen (Nov 22, 2016)

I don't know the stove and don't want to mislead you. In the newer Country Flame stoves that plate appears to support the cat, but that may not be the case here. There are some archived manuals on American Energy Systems website. Here is an example. If you don't find your stove give their tech support a call or email at: information@magnumheat.com
http://www.americanenergysystems.com/Stock/LibraryFiles/CatalyticV72rev15-26-091.pdf


----------



## bldr (Dec 4, 2016)

@begreen:the plate that came out of mine is different, definitely not the cat holder or a deflector, it was completely blocking off the hole for the cat. Really seems like the stove was run without the cat, the plate seems aftermarket too based on the steel and lack of finish.

Unfortunately American Energy gave me a "that is an old stove that we can not provide any information on". 

I went out on a limb and bought a cat, cat  holder and heat deflector plate for a Country Flame O2. Everything seemed to fit, the insert is putting out heat with out any real visible smoke so I think I may be set. Cat is cruising at about 800°F with about 140°F air coming out of the blower.




I can tell getting the fire up and running, and keeping it right will take some practice, but having the Mrs. complain that it is too warm for her usual blankets on the couch seems like a good start.


----------



## begreen (Dec 4, 2016)

Progress!


----------

